# Roll Call, 5-5-5, Clarks Hill, July 23rd



## Michael (Jul 14, 2011)

Who's ready for another 5-5-5

Cherokee boat ramp, Meeting at 8. Blast off at 8:30

Lets Hunt!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 14, 2011)

Were in.... ill already be up there camping anyway


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 14, 2011)

Im probably gonna be in the middle of putting a fan on my boat!!.....I might just have to hurry up and get it done!
Put me down as a maybe.

we shootin Gar, Carp, Suckers, Shad, and Cats?
$5 for each category? 
#'s side pot??


----------



## Michael (Jul 14, 2011)

The 5 pots are Biggest Carp, Gar, Cat, Sucker and smallest legal fish. We can discuss a 6th numbers pot at the meeting.


----------



## Big Train (Jul 14, 2011)

Can you trailor?


----------



## Michael (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, as long as you stay on Clarks Hill


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds good! i will do my dangest to make it!!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know what happened to these threads because nobody posts any pictures any more. I think it is all fish stories.

gt40


----------



## Michael (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree Guy, The other guys putting on these shoot lately have been a little slack about taking pics after the shoot. I'll be putting this one on, so hopefully I'll get some fresh pics for ya. Til then, here are a few random pics from past 5-5-5 shoots


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like the weather's going to be good for this weekend.


----------



## 67chevyjr (Jul 20, 2011)

Planning to be there....if i get the kicker back up  and running.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 21, 2011)

Weather may be good but the fishing sucks


----------



## Michael (Jul 21, 2011)

"Even a bad night shooting fish is way better than a good night of watching TV"


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jul 22, 2011)

The beer still drinks the same


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad to see you saw this post Richard. 

Everyone note the blast off has been moved up to 8:30


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha fish count for the week is up to 4


----------



## Michael (Jul 24, 2011)

We had 17 show up last night to battle the heat in search of 4 big fish and/or one tiny fish. Pretty good considering several people were in LA competing at the BAA World Championship. Here are the winners:

L-R

Biggest Gar - 9.1 lbs - Reid Gove
Smallest Fish - A tiny catfish - Michael Evans
Biggest Carp - 19.5 lbs Dan Boggs
Biggest Catfish - 6.2 lbs and Biggest Sucker - 2.8 lbs - Trey Lords
That's Dan Ashley and Chris Griffin in the back ground. They and Dan Boggs won the #'s pot with 24.


----------

